

HN Meetup Berlin - Join Us on May 17, 2011 - rivo

Hi,<p>there are obviously quite a few regular HN readers located in Berlin, Germany. A bunch of us decided to meet up, maybe even on a regular basis. We'll meet on Tuesday, May 17, 8:30pm, at the Goldapfel Bar in Prenzlauer Berg. There's no agenda. This is simply a chance to get to know each other. More details here:<p>http://rentafounder.com/hacker-news-meetup-berlin/<p>Join us!<p>-Oliver
======
rivo
Clickable: <http://rentafounder.com/hacker-news-meetup-berlin/>

------
Tichy
Regular meetups would be cool, I can't make it on the 17th.

~~~
rivo
You can sign up on that website for notifications because I probably won't
post it here every time.

------
holgerd
Great to see this happen in Berlin, finally. I'm in!

------
freenerd
Awesome. Added to calendar.

------
maneesh
I'm in

